# C6 Corvette Convertible SQ set up



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, after my self-imposed two week break, I took in a 2007 Corvette Convertbile as the first project of the new year.

the goals:

1. first and foremost, good SQ. from my previous experience with the C6 vette, i know it can sound quite nice, espeically in the midbass department
2. to get resaonable subbass performance out of the convertible
3. a simple and clean look to the trunk portion

lets get started.

the signal starts with a pioneer premier Avic-F90 navigation/dvd headunit. This unit isnt exactly my first choice for a SQ system, but it was already installed in the vehicle so...it does have a better output section than the D3 thats for sure 

I also installed the CF dash kit for him, and hid away his GPS and XM atennas whcih were previously in plain sight:










front stage is pure Seas Lotus Reference, the tweeters, like the previous vette, was moled into the A pillars, andt he pillar rewrapped in matching vinyl.





































here are some quick build up pics of the pillar:

first molded and then strengthened from the inside via duraglass:










then sanded smooth:










and then wrapped in vinyl:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

from my previous experinece in the vette, i know that hte big, cavern like doors, when well sealed, can provide an extremely robust amount of midbass output. usually, i am a 6.5" midbass guy, feeling that in many cars, 8" can cause too much build up...but knowing that the vette has such unique doors, i decided to go ahead and do the Seas Reference 8" midbass.

to make it work, the door was sound proofed, first hte outter door skin:










then the outter metal door skin, a blockin plate (ruberized on the backside) attached, and then the midbass installed via a spacer plate in the stock location. sorry for the dark pics...
in this configuration, the door essentaill forms a sealed box that i would estimate to be 1 cubfeet if not bigger..










and finally, to reduce the door card buzzing, it was also smothered with sound proofing:










the same was done of course on the other side:




























and a final shot into the interior of the car with the top down:










moving to the trunk...here is where it presented the most chanllenge, unlike the coupe, which as a huge area to work wtih, the vert's usable space was very small, as one cannot intrude into the partition board that almost lines up wtih the trunk open due to top storage. in addition, the trunk opening is also much smaller than the back of the coupe's. this was mainly difficult for trying to figure out how to do the subbox.

at first, we thought about doing the JL stealth box that goes behind the seat, but asking the advice of several seasoned installers who have used it, we went away wtih it. with two 8" firing ofward behind the seat, the two subs have nothing to load off of, and the result, i was told, was pretty sub-par. instead, i was told that having a sub in the trunk, acutally works well with the vette, as there are passages between the trunk and the cabin.

This fact was confirmed to me, when, i noticed that slamming the trunk shut, results in a large amount of air being pushed into the cabin, and the entire converbile top would jump as a result.

so...thats how i went about it.

the idea was for a simple look, and here is what it looks like:










a new fake floor was built, rasiing the stock floor by 3.5" to accomodate the amp, and a fiberglass subbox, built out using the bakc mold from a boxology enclosure, sit on the driver side. 

there will be a grille over the sub, but i ran outta grill mesh, so that will come later.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

poping off the center panel, and you see two zapco DC amps under a CF vinyl bordered trim section:




























a DC1000.4 is bridged, powering the 8 inchers with 500 watts a piece, while a 650.6 is in 3 channel mode, sending 180 watts to each tweeter, and 500 watts to the sub.

the sub is an image dynamics idq10.

now...you may be curious as to why the sub faces that way...bsaically, after many hours of mocking up with the ring, i found that htis was the only way, i can build the box to accmodate the sub that still allowed it to be taken in and out of hte trunk opening, while still having the cone of the sub above the fake floor's level (no good having half the sub firing to the area below the fake floor 

the car had plexi mirrors on the trunk lid already, though i 'd show you that:










so here is hwat hte basic mold looks like, you can see how it uses the space of the stock storage bins, whcih is also what makes it much more difficult to remove and install, as it has to clear the trunk opening AND be able to slide out of the storage bin.










and here it is carpeted:










and finally, two quick wiring pics of the stuff below the floor. since the floor of the vette is a very flimsy material, first a plate was secured to it via screws and straps to the sides, this provides a solid anchoring point for everyhing else to attach to, such as the amps and the wiring.

the lack of metal in the vette also meant that i grounded the amps solidly to the frame of hte car, coming out of the bottom of the passenger side storage bin, with plenty of silicone sealing around the loomed ground cable. you see hte ground calbe comeout of a hole on the passeger side rear.



















after some tuning by Leon, this car truly sounds very nice. the midbass is absoltuely mind blowing, similar to the last vette but with more extension. on many of hte songs, i can listen to it fine with the sub turned off.. tonally its pretty good as well for such a confined interior, with a decent centered image and above dash level staging. 

in the end, still much rather to work on the coupe but this was fun as well 

cheers.

Bing


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow... very nice indeed.

In fact, I very well may be calling you when I get around to my next install.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

for the record, i listend to a few drum tracks in the vette, with the sub OFF, and then quickly moved to my own car and played the same at max output...and my car isnt that bad in midbass...

but this session made me depressed about my midbass lol, i had to turn the sub up a lot to get remotely the same kind of feel, but by then you can clearly tell its the sub trying to compensate...

man...the last time i got this depressed about my midbass...was...the other vette i did lol...and of course CVjoint's car lol


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Very nice work. Clean and simple


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

good job BINGGGGG


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

very nice install as usual, but i think you should pop the cover off the one dc amp and pop off the zapco emblem and turn it around, there are pins that push into the cover
just my ocd maybe but thats what i would do


----------



## Get_Zwole (Nov 15, 2008)

as usual looks great good work Bing.


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Fantastic work, I can tell you do this sort of thing a lot. 
Am I right in guessing a shallow 10" would probably fit in the doors? (Not that it SHOULD, but that it COULD...)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow that is amazing! Excellent work.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bing shoot me a pm, I wouldnt mind competing with my C6 Coupe and you obviously have the skills to make the install portion happen for me.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys..

to answer some questions:

1. great tip on the logo...i neer thought of doing it on these, cuase i was worried that below the logo, it may be slightly scratched up and would show when you flip it? but if thats not hte case, i will start doing it from now on. thanks again!

2. a shallow 10 can fit yeah...but again, would you want to use that as a midbass unless you have a big midrange, which you dont get a lot of room in the car to fit 

3. aubrey, i will be in touch...did you finally sort the gains back to before on your 300?  IMO a c6 coupe can sound better than the vert in terms of subbass response...and just general abiltiy to swallow up more gear..

i mean i fit so much crap in this car with ease:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/33471-2008-c6-corvette-install-you-guys.html

hehe


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

As usual, another top job Bing.. 
What's next in the queue?

Mark


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

next up is an SQL install for a fellow diyma member, feature lotus ref, zapco dc, and TWO idmax10s in a G35 coupe lol...

last time i did someting wit this uch bass in a G coup, was when i flew to NYC and did one with two jl10w7s the guy had...and that car was way too loud for me in the subbass department lol...but being idmax is prolly my favorite all around sub, it should be fun fun fun...

and going back to a car i can do wtih my eyes closed doesnt hurt either


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent !!

The sub may need more power with the roof down [ lack of gain ]

You have a great and understated way of explaining the whys and how-tos Bing !


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

not sure more power will do the idq any good though longevity wise hehe


----------



## 02753102 (Oct 13, 2007)

how high and low do you have the 8s playing? and at what slope? great job!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

just an idea... can you cram a large midrange or 6.5" in the kicks or anywhere? You said you can go subless with an 8" in the door, why not just have 8's in the door, 5.25 or 6.5 in the kicks if possible, and tweets in the sail. no need for a larger sub, and you can still have a full sound?

but great work as usual bing


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, in some songs i say...meaning umm...songs that dont feature an abundant subbass portion...

its at 60hz on a rather shallow slope currently. i think if left unchecked, the 8" can go down to 40-50hz ish flat? but thats not neccessarily the way it will sound the best. 

a sub is always needed, beucase at the end of the day, hte 8" is a midbass, not a sub 

as for kicks, i doubt any vette owner would want to have a midrange or anyhitng protruding in their kick panel, not to mention with how long and keep the footwells are...not sure if its a good idea anyway 

but the 8" lotus matches well with the tweeter, due in large part to how low we can play the tweeter  midrange is not much of an issue here hehe plus i hate sail panel tweeter locations peronsally for sq


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> As usual, another top job Bing..
> What's next in the queue?
> 
> Mark


X2
Love the fine job you turn out every time!


----------



## darvex (Aug 11, 2008)

The install compliments the car quite nicely. Great pics and a great job.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Where do you get that blue bendable plastic to make the lip around the sub?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Select products - Low Heat Plastic # LHP1824 or LHP1848
I forget the price
www.selectproducts.com
800-458-8557


----------



## tdiantonio (May 8, 2007)

Once again great work. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Another killer install Bing. Fantastic work!!

A quick question, on the driver side pillar there is a plastic grill near the top of it, what is that for?? I have seen it on a few 'Vette's now and never remembered to ask what it does.

Keep up the fantastic work!!


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

microphone for nav/ onstar


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> next up is an SQL install for a fellow diyma member, feature lotus ref, zapco dc, and TWO idmax10s in a G35 coupe lol...
> 
> last time i did someting wit this uch bass in a G coup, was when i flew to NYC and did one with two jl10w7s the guy had...and that car was way too loud for me in the subbass department lol...but being idmax is prolly my favorite all around sub, it should be fun fun fun...
> 
> and going back to a car i can do wtih my eyes closed doesnt hurt either


That would be me! Uh Bing PLEASE don't work on my car blindfolded!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you mean you dont want your install looking like picasso? cmon!!


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

so cal eddie said:


> microphone for nav/ onstar


Thank you!! Sorry for the HJ.


----------



## eficalibrator (Aug 25, 2005)

It looks great. Do you have any thoughts on fitment for HLCD's under the dash? I have a set of ID minihorn bodies here and a pair of Dayton 8" mids that I was planning to use for my 2009 coupe. My thought was that with the really low crossover point of the horns (~1.2kHz), that should free up the 8's to perform pretty well. I still plan to run an IDQ10 in a Boxology enclosure as well.

I also plan to just use the line level output of the factory head unit (stealth install), but I'm not sure how much work the frequency response will need in that car with the HLCDs. My backup plan is to add an AudioControl EQT or DQS if the response can't be tamed with phase and gain adjustments.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice work. I just checked out the coupe and wow, that is NICE! That is an install that is right up my alley. Viny, flat panels, clean lines, nice windows, proper color accents. Reminds me of when installs were like that back in the day. Nice work.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

do you have a link to where you bought the vinyl you used on those pillars? It looks really good and would like to possibly use it on my car too. 

Love the build....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the vinyl i basically go to my upholstery supplier, flip through their books until i find one that matches brest...so...i cant relaly give a link hehe


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Great install! Looks super clean and i can only imagine how good it must sound.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Bing UDAMAN
Wow another great install.
I think you prefer the challenging installs over the can do blindfolded.
Nice work 
Craig


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

socal28 said:


> I need to listen to your stuff man! I'm in SJ as well with an 08 C6 Z51.


I've listened to his stuff in a C6 Corvette down here in So Cal. 
Fabulous sound:rimshot:
He is a "mechanic":scholar: that is passionate about his installs.
If you are planning to do a system in your Vette, or any car for that matter, Bing would be my choice and he's a helluva nice guy to boot.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> the vinyl i basically go to my upholstery supplier, flip through their books until i find one that matches brest... hehe


If it reminds me of a woman i love it 

Have Bing do it


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice car.


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

i keep looking at your installs bing, makes me very excited for mine.


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

nice installation, blends into the car interior.


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

This is 1 sweet setup! Especially with the limited room in a C6 vert.


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Any idea of the airspace in the sub box? What material did you use to build the box it into the compartment, specifically the bottom of the box where it slips into it that space.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

say roughly about .6 cubfeet, a tad on the smaller side, but thats about all i can squeez out of it.

as for hte bttom its mostly glass with some mdf i think, ask boxology from the corvette forum, nicks a good buy and i used his normal coupe box backs for the basis for the back


----------



## Strtsk8r321 (Mar 16, 2009)

thats a beautiful install! Love all the custom work and the carbon fiber! Really ties the vette together!


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

Love to hear this setup. Maybe you can help me tune my system?


----------



## pylda (Mar 13, 2009)

Another nice job!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Everytime, great install :laugh: :surprised:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## thecave (Nov 4, 2009)

Did you find that installing the tweeters in the A-Pillars make a big change in the sound stage or to the over all sound imaging? Installing my system now and was thinking of moving the tweeter up the the pillar. I have a C6 coupe 2009.

Thanks


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i did, yes, in the vette espeically where the dash is rather long. but i dont impose my view on anyone  move the tweets around and see if you can hear a difference.


b


----------



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

Another amazing build...great job


----------



## thecave (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks
Head Unit Avic110BT
CDT amp to run CDT PPS series 2 way Comp front stage
Pioneer Premiere 400 mono watt amp to run a 10' JL audio sub.
After the install, I am getting huge fatigue, I cut the tweeter by -3db and it is a litter better. I will try moving the tweeters on the A-Pillar with some double sided tape. 

Thanks again for you knowledge!


----------



## Lancejoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice install. I wish you guys were closer. I would love some work done.


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Is the 650.6 a DC or Reference model?


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

did you make the cf pannal?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> for the record, i listend to a few drum tracks in the vette, with the sub OFF, and then quickly moved to my own car and played the same at max output...and my car isnt that bad in midbass...
> 
> but this session made me depressed about my midbass lol, i had to turn the sub up a lot to get remotely the same kind of feel, but by then you can clearly tell its the sub trying to compensate...
> 
> man...the last time i got this depressed about my midbass...was...the other vette i did lol...and of course CVjoint's car lol


I'm depressed thinking back to my 10"s as well. Maybe I can be in the 10" midbass club again with a 'Vette! 

Whenever I see 6.5"s in these cars I want to personally grab the owner by the neck. Unless it's Craig, Craig is nice.


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi guys

Here is another install you have done that has impressed me. Since I’m a Corvette owner; I’m very picky to upgrades on corvettes that over power the LOOK of the car. This install looks very well integrated and HIDDEN; especially in a convertible. Very nice job! Your other install on the other C6…….well people their own opinions, Right? Minus the tweeters in the A-pillars and this install is Perfect!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Holy resurrection batman haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Gorgeous install. Phenomenal work as usual for Team SIS.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i think if this install happened today instead of five years ago, Joey and I would be make a quite a more advanced go at it


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy Lazarus! I didn't realize this was a resurrection until now! Still clean and awesome as hell! Good to see that even tho you may do things a bit differently today, the essence of quality remains strong!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Holy Lazarus! I didn't realize this was a resurrection until now! Still clean and awesome as hell! Good to see that even tho you may do things a bit differently today, the essence of quality remains strong!


hehe thats me, i try to stay within my limited skill set, get the fundamentals right and keep improving on things slowly and progressively...but having joey here...man, i learn something new almost everyday...


btw, good to see the seahawks win this one after the last coupla games


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

NameChange!!!.... SYMBIOSIS IN SOUND


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Guys?

Here is my Second observation of this install of what caught my eye. What I noticed was that I didn’t see any pics of you guys adding any noise dampening added around the rear wheel well arches. This is the BIGGEST hang up about ALL corvettes is road noise especially driving with the radio OFF. Was there any installed? As a matter of fact, was there any installed besides the doors? 

Another thing, why wasn’t the existing door speaker opening used for a full range driver? Corvettes hopelessly lack any type of descent mid-range. It’s normally drowned out by abundant road noise. Mid/Sub frequency’s can easy be accomplished by the Morel installed in the door panel.

Just an observation.

Overall, the install is STILL outstanding.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

colled96 said:


> Hi Guys?
> 
> Here is my Second observation of this install of what caught my eye. What I noticed was that I didn’t see any pics of you guys adding any noise dampening added around the rear wheel well arches. This is the BIGGEST hang up about ALL corvettes is road noise especially driving with the radio OFF. Was there any installed? As a matter of fact, was there any installed besides the doors?
> 
> ...


What makes you think a dinky full range driver, especially one made by Morel, can come close to an 8" Lotus driver?


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

cvjoint said:


> What makes you think a dinky full range driver, especially one made by Morel, can come close to an 8" Lotus driver?


Well. I never get into speaker comparison. It's ALWAYS subjective. My reasoning was on the bases of using what you have. 

Regardless of what speaker is used, I would think that using an existing space that's already there (designed by engineers that spent millions on interior acoustics) would already be a good starting point. 

This particular vehicle was designed for speed; NOT for interior acoustics so, the guys would have to compensate for the lack of deadening and suppress a lot of road noise.

My opinion on installs is: to use what you got and not have to spend so much effort on reinventing the wheel and overpowering the vehicle with a stereo.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

colled96 said:


> Well. I never get into speaker comparison. It's ALWAYS subjective. My reasoning was on the bases of using what you have.
> 
> Regardless of what speaker is used, I would think that using an existing space that's already there (designed by engineers that spent millions on interior acoustics) would already be a good starting point.
> 
> ...


It's always subjective to those that can't be bothered to catch up with modern science. It's very straightforward to map real time road noise in a car. It's not the upper midrange you have to worry about, it's the lower midrange and below. SPL is about as easy as testing gets. You just have to hold the damn thing. 

If you think Bose & GM spent millions designing the acoustics why is it that Bose reuses the same speakers in a number of cars? It's quite simple really, they save costs by producing a shallow speaker that can fit into more than one car. Just how GM uses the LS engine in a truck, a luxury car, a sports car. It's not built specifically for the 'Vette. That also the reason there is so much additional room in that door that a standard overhung design fits. 

A 3.5" OEM driver is needed first and foremost because the Bose 10" was designed as a sub, and there is a lot of junk mounted on it. The Lotus 8" is optimized for a wider range and is one of the best speakers on the market diffraction wise.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

colled96 said:


> Hi Guys?
> 
> Here is my Second observation of this install of what caught my eye. What I noticed was that I didn’t see any pics of you guys adding any noise dampening added around the rear wheel well arches. This is the BIGGEST hang up about ALL corvettes is road noise especially driving with the radio OFF. Was there any installed? As a matter of fact, was there any installed besides the doors?
> 
> ...


hey thanks for the tip, like i said, it was done 5 years ago, and i am sure if we get another one in, i will look into the areas you stated 

i am not personally a fan of that stock location, in the past i have indeed used a midrange there and the results were mixed at best...overall i dont think car manufacturers for the most part put much thought or money into where they stick speakers...i dont think millions were spent on any brand, much less one model...if they did, they wouldnt have stuck them in such poor locations all the time  but thats just my opinion 

I think one thing i have learned from people here is that having the right location means a ton when it comes to achieve SQ...and quite often, that means not using an oem location


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

cvjoint said:


> It's always subjective to those that can't be bothered to catch up with modern science. It's very straightforward to map real time road noise in a car. It's not the upper midrange you have to worry about, it's the lower midrange and below. SPL is about as easy as testing gets. You just have to hold the damn thing.
> 
> If you think Bose & GM spent millions designing the acoustics why is it that Bose reuses the same speakers in a number of cars? It's quite simple really, they save costs by producing a shallow speaker that can fit into more than one car. Just how GM uses the LS engine in a truck, a luxury car, a sports car. It's not built specifically for the 'Vette. That also the reason there is so much additional room in that door that a standard overhung design fits.
> 
> A 3.5" OEM driver is needed first and foremost because the Bose 10" was designed as a sub, and there is a lot of junk mounted on it. The Lotus 8" is optimized for a wider range and is one of the best speakers on the market diffraction wise.


Sorry, But I mistyped on the Seas mounted in the door. The Sea are GOOD speakers. And yes, I get the whole speaker mapping thing. Boring: (but really interesting)

I'm sure, if done properly; One could drive any car and turn on their trusted RTA and come up with results that would provide an answer to a vehicles frequency flaws.

The point I was saying is this particular car acoustics drowns out in the higher frequency range when the engine is running and the tires turning AND the roof down. I do think speaker placement would matter along with optimal tuning. I was just focusing on a more stealth approach. The drivers in the door (Seas Lotus) are great but, I personal have a "pet peave" on seeing any signs of after market installs (Tweeters on the A-pillar). I just thought by using the existing door location would be optimal.

You are absolutely right about the Bose 10" being tuned as a sub. The reason why GM did this is because of cabin noise. This is cheaper than adding noise damping. That's a lot a material added up over the assembly line. Designing a speaker is the BEST and CHEAPEST option. Plus weight savings is calculated into this also. Every little bit helps on CAFE issue.

Like the install in the Benz, stealth and uniformity is where it's at!!


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> hey thanks for the tip, like i said, it was done 5 years ago, and i am sure if we get another one in, i will look into the areas you stated
> 
> i am not personally a fan of that stock location, in the past i have indeed used a midrange there and the results were mixed at best...overall i dont think car manufacturers for the most part put much thought or money into where they stick speakers...i dont think millions were spent on any brand, much less one model...if they did, they wouldnt have stuck them in such poor locations all the time  but thats just my opinion
> 
> I think one thing i have learned from people here is that having the right location means a ton when it comes to achieve SQ...and quite often, that means not using an oem location


Ahh..you are so right. Sometimes the BEST placement is not always the prettiest location. Acoustics are a pain when trying to obtain SQ. Since every car is different, it takes a lot of experimenting to get it right


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I've seen where Andy Wehmeyer said this as well, acoustic design of the car interior is considered to be haphazard and not engineered for best sound.

I have to disagree, in that I believe the reason the stock locations are designed to produce a certain response, one that makes for intelligibility and even distribution for all passengers. It's not that they want to cheap out on sound quality but there are definite reasons for most car stock mounting locations being where they are.


of course, there are some that make no sense, but most of the cars I see and ride in are this way.

This clashes with sound quality objectives a lot of the time, because we want doors or dash locations to also produce great midbass. This is where the problem comes in, you rarely see enclosures in the doors or the dash, and when you do, it's not the best sound because they are usually small and don't let the speaker make decent bass, or SQ bass.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice install, got one of these coming in, very helpful!!!!


----------

